# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Traveling for Europe?

## Christopher11

I am leaving in may to spend 5 weeks in Europe. I am trying to find out how much money I am going to need. I am arriving in London and would like to visit Paris, Amsterdam, Munich, Innsbruck, Rome, Florence, Venice, Milan, Barcelona or Madrid, and Dublin. some questions How much money do you think I will need.

----------


## Maleth

Hi Chris that is not an easy question to answer as prices do vary from one city to the other, although the ones you mentioned would be considered to be more on the higher end. Depends what type of travel and accommodation you opt for. I presume buses would be the cheapest form of travel while planes would be the most expensive unless you have very flexible dates and book in advance. Accommodation is very varied too, one can even opt to share a room in a family home, hostels or hotels. Getting something central (historic centres are usually most interesting and avoids lots of travel within the cities......especially London, its massive) Its best to do some research on the internet, lots of info and many options there where you can get a good idea according to the type of holiday you prefer. Enjoy your trip

----------


## sonaksvr

I am planning to visit Paris in Next week.

----------


## dersyterf

Last Month, I have visited France. it's very nice country.

----------


## bhugretujmf

I like to travel in Europe. I am looking for good package for Europe Tour Package.

----------


## tomammi

Camden! I am going to agree with you. Golden Bus Tour is a good site for travelling lovers. I take its tour NYC. I had great fun there and saw many attractions of NYC. I hope I will again go there and take this to yr. I would like to suggest you must take this tour at once in your life for enjoyment.

----------


## johncatre

Hi Chirs , 
Its depond upon you . I know this is broad question .But My partner and i are looking to travel Europe at the end of July in 2015.We did a rough Outline of our desired trip which is below -
-London
-Paris
-Brussel
-Berlin
-Prague
-Munich
-Zurich
-Rome
-Bari
-Athens
-Greek Isalnds
-Athens
Then back to London .
Basically, we are just wanting to know the cost of meals per day, transport costs roughly per day, and accommodation.
We are happy to spend time at hostels if need be as well.
Originally we were thinking of doing the 30 day Ultimate European Experience about $8,000 including our flight.


Thank you!

John

----------

